# Budgie and sparrow



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been helping rehabilitate wild birds for a local wildlife rescue and this time I've been charged with a baby common house sparrow that likely will imprint despite best efforts.

Because of this and how much Kowhai wants to socialize with it, should I do a normal quarantine as if I was bringing home another budgie, then introduce the two when supervised (and caged separately)?

Appreciate the help and feedback! <3


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Are you going to keep the sparrow? It’d be sad for poor Kowhai if he makes a friend than it gets taken away (& sad for the sparrow too).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

It will most likely stay with us. With it's age and the fact it's a single nestling, the ability to release it are slim, so he'll probably stay with our family. Otherwise I'd keep it as far away from making social connections as possible. :>


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Having kept and raised a variety of wild bird youngsters, although it's true that depending on how they are raised, they are often imprinted on humans and have difficulties in being successfully released, I'd say that since house sparrows along with European starlings are typically listed as invasive and in the US not protected by our Migratory Bird Act.(in most states). 
Both house sparrows and starlings can be very interesting, if not an unusual pet birds. 
Keep in mind though that if it's determined that he is to be a pet and not released, it's important to keep him quarantined at least for the time we would do for new budgies (perhaps a bit longer). Additionally, keep in mind that just like a new budgie, if after quarantine, a relationship doesn't develop, they may need to live in separate cages.
Both of these species are very social and the personality of each bird would determine 
how/if they can live together. Good luck.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

philw said:


> Having kept and raised a variety of wild bird youngsters, although it's true that depending on how they are raised, they are often imprinted on humans and have difficulties in being successfully released, I'd say that since house sparrows along with European starlings are typically listed as invasive and in the US not protected by our Migratory Bird Act.(in most states).
> Both house sparrows and starlings can be very interesting, if not an unusual pet birds.
> Keep in mind though that if it's determined that he is to be a pet and not released, it's important to keep him quarantined at least for the time we would do for new budgies (perhaps a bit longer). Additionally, keep in mind that just like a new budgie, if after quarantine, a relationship doesn't develop, they may need to live in separate cages.
> Both of these species are very social and the personality of each bird would determine
> how/if they can live together. Good luck.


Thanks Phil! Great info to know! :thumbup:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I raised a baby sparrow and ended up having her for 12 years. I found her in a shopping mall parking lot on the ground. Maybe she was dropped by a predator because she was very young, no feathers, and there was nothing around where she may have fallen from a nest. For the first several weeks I had her I had to take her to work with me because she had to be fed so often. She imprinted on me and was quite a character, really took charge of the house and had me trained to do things her way. We had a routine that had to be repeated every day and night. She was really smart and sassy and very friendly with me, she used to fall asleep on my shoulder or while sitting on my arm. I had her before I had budgies, they came later. They shared the same space in the house but she was never interested in socializing with them nor they with her but maybe that would have been different if she had been raised with them around. Good luck with him/her.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you Cody!

So I think it's not actually a sparrow but a goldfinch. So far eating well and being cute. :>










Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Such a cutie!! I hope everyone gets along


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh, he/she is adorable!!! Have you thought of a name yet? I hope you’ll share pics as he/she grows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Jesska said:


> Thank you Cody!
> 
> So I think it's not actually a sparrow but a goldfinch. So far eating well and being cute. :>
> 
> ...


Adorable little one, wait until it is old enough to try to fly, when the sparrow I had started to want to fly my husband would stand at one end of a room with her in his hand and I at the other end and because she always wanted to sit on me, as soon as he opened his hand she would try to fly me, at first she could not get too far so we came closer together and as things progressed we increased the distance. I say I taught her to fly.:laughing:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if you're located in the US but the Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 prohibits taking (keeping) of most all wild birds except for temporary rehabilitation of any wild bird species. (including Canada & UK)
I live in PA and the game commission is very fussy on anyone keeping (as a pet) any species on the MBTA with the exception of the house sparrow, European starling and the common pigeon (rock dove). It's apparent that your baby is not a house sparrow and I'd ask the rehab group that you work with if there can be a problem keeping your charge as a pet. Just don't want any heartbreak on your part.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

philw said:


> I'm not sure if you're located in the US but the Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 prohibits taking (keeping) of most all wild birds except for temporary rehabilitation of any wild bird species. (including Canada & UK)
> I live in PA and the game commission is very fussy on anyone keeping (as a pet) any species on the MBTA with the exception of the house sparrow, European starling and the common pigeon (rock dove). It's apparent that your baby is not a house sparrow and I'd ask the rehab group that you work with if there can be a problem keeping your charge as a pet. Just don't want any heartbreak on your part.


Thanks Phil! I looked it up and from what I can tell the Goldfinch is not a protected species in NZ and therefore you don't need a permit to hold one(Here is the link though in case I'm wrong, and the goldfinch is mentioned in Schedule 5). So I think it will be alright?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

That's good to know Jesska. Your baby is protected by you! Thanks.


----------

